# Turkey legs and thighs



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Remember when I said I defy anyone to be able to prepare Turkey legs and thighs
so they would be anything other than the toughest jerky ever, times ten?

I said that in front of the friend who had killed a Bigun' 'tother day.

He berated me as a "wasteful person" and said, five hours in the slow cooker, 
peel the meat off and use use it in soups and the like. I will try it the next time I get a chance
but I don't have high expectations!

What do youse guys think?

Old


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> Remember when I said I defy anyone to be able to prepare Turkey legs and thighs
> so they would be anything other than the toughest jerky ever, times ten?
> 
> I said that in front of the friend who had killed a Bigun' 'tother day.
> ...


Brine it for a6 hours. A simple brine one cup kosher one cup sugar dissolved in one gallon water. U can add garlic, pepper whatever you like as well.

A brine allows the meat to absorb more moisture allowing for a jucier tender meat


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Parboil until tender and add to chicken noodle soup after a beer butt chicken carcass boil or turkey and noodles casserole.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm a dark-meat guy, so I always use the entire bird. One must be careful to not overcook the legs, they will be done long before the inner part of the breast. But I do not fault anyone who merely fillets the breast....same for me with _any_ bird, including woodcock, I love the legs & thighs more than any part of any bird. The heart of any animal is my favorite also....


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

As mentioned great in soups and stews but I smoke mine and use in sandwiches, put in salads, on pizza , lots of uses


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Brine them and Smoke them like bacon. Make broth, remove tendons and bones. Use in pea soup. no fat, no excess collagen.
Same for shoulders, upper wings.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have made this at deer camp for years.

*Wild Turkey Jambalaya*

*Turkey Brine *

½ Cup Kosher Salt

½ Cup Dark Brown Sugar

2 TBSP Garlic Powder or Garlic Salt

2 TBSP Onion Powder

2 TBSP Celery Seed or Salt

2 TBSP Cajun spice

Brine Turkey legs overnight and cook on low in Brine until meat falls off bone. 10 Hours

Save brine for stock and strip meat off bone.

*Jambalaya Recipe*

1 Turkey Breast

1 LB Bacon

1 Bag Shrimp

1-2 Pounds Andouille Sausage

2 Onions Chopped

3 Peppers Chopped (Red, Yellow, and Orange)

6 Celery Stalks Chopped Fine

3 28oz. Can Chopped Tomatoes

5-6 Cloves Garlic

1 Box Chicken Stock

2 Box Zaderan Jambalaya Rice

½ Bag Long Grain Rice

Tony Chacheres Jambalaya Seasoning

2 TBSP Parsley, 2 TBSP Cayenne, 2 TBSP Cumin, 2 TBSP Thyme, 2 Bay Leaves

Diced Turkey Breast and cook in Bacon Grease.

Sautee Garlic sausage and onions and peppers.

Cook in Big Slow Cooker for 3-4 Hours. Cook rice in Left over Brine(Stock)

Add Shrimp to cooker then cook rice. Add rice in Cooker or Serve on the Side.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Coyotes need to eat too.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Coyotes need to eat too.


OK bud I am getting the kamado out this week gonna make u eat your words.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Seeing how a day in a crock pot can tenderize a brick, I'd say it's worth a go!


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I pluck the whole bird and brine 24 hrs in 1 cup each of salt and sugar and some pickling spices, chi8li flakes, garlic, etc., to a gallon of water. I Usually make 2 gallons. Place in a cooler with some weights to keep the bird submerged. Then I dry, season with salt and pepper and smoke (hickory) at 250 until done. 

I like the turkey warm, but cold as well. The legs and thighs mixed 50/50 with breast make an awesome turkey salad. Dice some meat for salad, and also for individual size pot-pies that can be frozen to eat later. IMO if you're not eating the dark meat you're missing out on some good eating.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, UncleNorby. Everyone should pluck @ least one turkey and see the difference the flavorful skin which makes the whole bird taste much better. The skin is almost all fat & fat = flavor...well-worth the extra time it takes to pluck any bird, IMO.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

(Laughing)

Are youse guys sayin' "*Them's good eatin"!
*
Old


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, thems good eating. Try the recipe in the link below. You just have to slow cook or braise the heck out of them, until they can be shredded.

http://honest-food.net/2016/04/13/turkey-carnitas/


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

I personally grind the leg and thigh meat into burger and make jerky using a dehydrator doing everything the same as venison. It's a little tough but in my opinion very good. As much time and effort put into turkey hunting why waste any.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I bet a pressure cooker would soften them up very nicely.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife takes the dark meat off the bones and runs it through the grinder. We had turkey soup this evening for dinner using the ground turkey.


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

My wife will put the legs in the slow cooker and tell me when to eat. She does the same for the breasts, I don't ask, I just show up and enjoy !


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> OK bud I am getting the kamado out this week gonna make u eat your words.


Hey I remember you tool around (or used ) that kamadoguru forum too  

Honestly i'm dying to cook a wild turkey on my kamado. I think it will be fantastic. I don't plan on doing any brining or anything... just coat with olive oil, season, and cook right over charcoal until it hits 165F.


----------

